# How do I get a Vid online



## DeLamar.J (Sep 30, 2006)

I want to post some videos of me and my instructor training, but I dont know how to get the vids online. I really dont want to go out and buy one of those 800$ video recorders with the usb out. I do have a 8mm video recorder. Is there any way to get the 8mm video on the computer??


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 30, 2006)

I know CVS Photo (the pharmacy), Wal-Mart, and your local Kinkos will transfer it to dvd.
www.nettapes.com will do it for about $10.00 but I don't know if they are safe to use.  Still, that gives you a price idea.
www.videosilo.net will do it for $3.95.  I guess you could mail them a copy of your tapes, that way if they lose it, you aren't any worse off.

From there, you could upload it to something like www.youtube.com to share it with others.

AoG


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 30, 2006)

What you need is one of those TV tuner cards for your computer, that will let you connect any standard output device (vcr, tv, dvd, etc) to your computer for playback or digital recording.

They tend to be in about th $75-100 cdn range, I imagine a little cheaper down there.


----------

